# Weed Caviar..



## Snowed (Sep 23, 2011)

Has anyone tried this weed Caviar.. Some potent bud soaked in Hash Oil increasing potency to like 100% or something haha! It sells for like 1600$ an Oz.. I am just wondering if it's worth it to make it or what?


----------



## bertiswho (Sep 23, 2011)

mine as well make thai sticks, dip buds in oil then roll in hash or keif. let sit, then smoke


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 23, 2011)

Never had weed caviar (never heard of it) or a thai stick!

Damn I'm missin' out...


----------



## sso (Sep 23, 2011)

well, you would be lowering the potency of the oil, lol, but a nice mmm nice way to smoke it


----------

